

Ask HN: API Analytics - grep

What tool can I use in order to see some analytics for my Rails APIs?<p>Thanks
======
pspeter3
Assuming you're using Rack, I would suggest you use a Rack Middle ware like
<http://raindrops.bogomips.org/> and then filter for your API routes

